# Nik's 2017 Cruze Hatch RS Project



## Neagle (Mar 16, 2018)

Alright so, I am finally able to start on this thing now that I got my truck and I can let my car sit. Ive got the 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatchback RS. Black on Black. Right now its got 30,000 miles on it and I bought it brand new. Had the illuminated door sills put in by GM and I gotta say it does add kind of a nice touch to the interior of the car. I am going to be starting on a couple projects here within the next couple weeks. I am going to do an air box delete with custom 2.5 intake piping with cone filter, I am going to do 2.5 custom intercooler piping. I am just buying two of the universal piping kits to make sure I have enough to do the intercooler and my custom Intake piping project. I have access to a pipe bender and a welder so this works best for me. I am going to leave the stock intercooler (for now) as I have found these are really efficient and there is not much of a difference between a stock one and an aftermarket. I do plan on installing the BNR throttle body spacer while I have it torn apart. I am looking to purchase the BNR catless down pipe, and then I am going to do a resonator and muffler delete, straight pipe. Lastly I will finish it off with the Gen2 BNR tune, and the aftermarket boost and volt gauge. I will post pics as I go along. I am getting the tail lights tinted, windows tinted, and roof wrapped. If you guys have any suggestions let me know!! And check back for more updates. :laugh::laugh:


----------

